# Question about Searching



## DaveCarter (Mar 2, 2009)

This has been annoying me for ages, so I thought I might as well ask about it; every so often when I go to search for something, I'll get a list of the most recent forum searches and a whole load of more detailed search options...but no actual search results!! No matter how many times I hit the search button it keeps going to the same page. Does that mean there are no results found, as it doesnt actually say that. Thanks!!


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 2, 2009)

^^Yeah, that's generally what it means.


----------



## DaveCarter (Mar 2, 2009)

Bugger, I thought so. It doesnt actually say that there are no results, which is what got me confused. Especially when you're searching for a thread that you know for a fact exists! Thanks for your help.


----------



## DaveCarter (Mar 8, 2009)

For the record, I dont think it does mean no results. I was looking for anything on Van Damme cables, and searching for 'Van' gave me that page. I find it hard to believe that nobody in the history of the site has ever mentioned a van before...


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 8, 2009)

Your search terms generally have to be longer than three letters, I believe. That doesn't go for tags, though, so next time you make a thread be sure to tag it for future reference.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 9, 2009)

This works best, IMO.


----------



## DaveCarter (Mar 9, 2009)

Ah ok, thanks guys!!


----------

